# What makes a great Letter of Recommendation?



## BigAbe00 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi All!

I'm a Canadian undergrad student looking to apply to USC Film/TV Production MFA Fall '22. I was wondering what makes a solid reference letter (content? author?) and what I can do at this moment that can help me get some solid letters in 2022.

Right now I'm relatively close with a film professor who is a scholar in art film and world cinema, he also used to work on the TIFF board. Any advice on how to go about getting a solid letter of recommendation from him?

I am also working with a Toronto-based producer right now to write a fantasy feature film. He has also worked on the TIFF board and has many industry connections. Would this be a strong letter?

Any sort of advice whatsoever is extremely helpful! Thanks in advance.


----------

